# Auto Blueberry Kush and Russian Rocket Fuel



## 225smokestack (Dec 23, 2009)

:welcome: Well,today I got an early Christmas present.  My new seeds arrived!   Ordered from dope-seeds.com once again.  Received them in 8 business days.  Lovely! I love dope-seeds!  

I purchased Lowlife's Auto Blueberry Kush Feminized and Short Stuff's Russian Rocket Fuel Feminized.  I also received 6 free Short Stuff's Short Stuff #1.

I will most likely begin germination after Christmas as I will be going home for a few days for the Holidays.  

I am just so happy a new grow is about to begin for me.  Exciting times! :clap:

Anyway, here is a pic of the seeds and a bowl I am about to spark in celebration of the beans arrival.  It is some EasyRyder a buddy of mine grew.  He harvested about 2 weeks ago.  Damn good smoke too I must say!  Hope everyone has a Merry Christmas and a Happy Holidays!  :bongin:


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Dec 23, 2009)

Welcome to MP... your gona love it here...  we all do...  Good luck with your upcoming grow...


----------



## 225smokestack (Dec 23, 2009)

lol, I have been here a while man.  In fact, it looks like I have been here longer than you haha.

Anyway, thanks for the kind words!


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Dec 23, 2009)

haha   see what vapin all day will do to you....  LOL  i just saw Dec and assumed it was 2009 not 2008...


----------



## the chef (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm in pulling up the bong and a small piece of carpet!


----------



## Locked (Dec 23, 2009)

Hey smokestack you are going to love those RRF's....not only is the smoke awesome but they were real hvy yielders as well...I will put my chair over there in the corner for now...this way it is there for when you pop those bad boys...


----------



## 225smokestack (Dec 28, 2009)

Note:  2 RRF & 2 BK in paper towels/ziplock bags.  2:30 pm -12/28/09

Started the process of germination today, so hopefully within the next day or so they will crack and I can move them into the soil.


----------



## monkeybusiness (Dec 28, 2009)

congrats on the new grow starting up!
Good luck and lots of mojo


----------



## 225smokestack (Dec 31, 2009)

Note: Put the 2 BK and 2 RRF into their final homes.  12:30 pm - 12/31/09

Got the seeds into the soil after all 4 beans showed tap roots.  Hopefully they pop through the soil in the next day or two and then I can get some pics going.  Anyways, I hope everyone has a great and happy New Year! Be safe, be stoned! See ya'll in 2010!   :bongin:


----------



## Locked (Dec 31, 2009)

Happy holidays smokestack....here's to hoping those babies crack the soil soon...


----------



## fruity86 (Dec 31, 2009)

im pulling up a chair my friend just ordered sum RRF to breed for next year 
happy new year im wasted:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 225smokestack (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks HL and Fruity! I will get a pic up later this evening.  Looks like 3 are about to show their colors through the soil (2 RRF and 1 BK).  Hopefully the last BK won't be far behind.


----------



## Locked (Jan 2, 2010)

Very cool....let the fun begin....


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 2, 2010)

i cant wait to see the RRF ordered mine couple days ago

green mojo for your girls


----------



## 225smokestack (Jan 3, 2010)

Note: 2 BK and 1 RRF through the soil.  2:00 pm - 1/03/10 
        Target Harvest - Feb. 28th - 8 weeks 

So, 3 of the 4 have busted through the soil.  Still waiting on the last BK, but if she doesn't pop through, I will most likely germ a freebie Short Stuff #1 and throw it in the tent.  

The 3 still have the seed casing attached.  Hopefully they will shed that soon. 

Here are some of the first pics, still not much too look at though.


----------



## Locked (Jan 3, 2010)

You can spray them with water and wait like 20 minutes then try to gently pry them off...I use tweezers and push the tweezers together then insert the edge between the seed casting and slowly release pressure and as the tweezers open they shld pry the casting off...just be gentle and don't force anything...


----------



## 225smokestack (Jan 3, 2010)

If I didn't do anything, is there a chance that it would mess up the seedlings? Like stunt the growth?


----------



## leafminer (Jan 3, 2010)

Yes. Or even die. That's happened to me. On the other hand I have killed seedlings accidentally trying to remove the seed casing. Really tricky to do without messing up the seedling.


----------



## 225smokestack (Jan 3, 2010)

Well that sucks! haha.  I tried the method HL said, 2 came off pretty easy.  Hopefully I didn't damage anything, it does not look like I did any damage.  Fingers crossed lol.


----------



## db33322 (Jan 5, 2010)

Its nice to see a fellow BK grower and you will love them. I wanted to start a grow log on them but had my computer crashed and didn't have a chance to start. I see you had the same problem I did with most of mine with the casing not dropping on its own. Right now my first few are in there sixth week and the second batch is in its forth week. I will make sure to keep an eye on you grow and if you need any help when it comes to the nutes part feel free to ask as they are very nute sensitive.


----------



## 225smokestack (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks db33322!  I appreciate it tons!  

Note:  Started to germ 1 more of each (BK and RRF) 9:45 am - 1/05/10

So it looks like the 1 BK that never popped, will never pop.  I will give it a few more days.  Then a RRF that had a hard time getting rid of it's shell, popped, but never really opened up.  Again, I will give it a few days to see if anything happens.  

The other 2 also had trouble with the the seed casing, but I tried HL method and it worked like a charm, at least I think so lol.  They seem to be doing ok so far.  One does look a little better then the other, but I hope both will be fine.

Wish I was not having such a rough start haha.  But it is OK, I am determined to get this right!


----------



## 225smokestack (Jan 7, 2010)

Note:  The two new beans have cracked, so I put the in the soil.  1/07/10 - 1:00 pm.

Hopefully these 2 don't have a hard time removing their shell.


----------



## the chef (Jan 7, 2010)

Good luck bud!


----------



## sundancer245 (Jan 7, 2010)

nice strains...good luck on your new grow


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 7, 2010)

goood luck bro just started sum RRF in my new grow 7 out of 10 have cracked so far

GREEN MOJOTO YOUR GIRLS


----------



## db33322 (Jan 10, 2010)

Here's something if your having trouble that has worked out great for me so far. Instead of starting your germ in a paper towel, start it in the pot that you plan on using for your grow.
I do all of mine in rose buckets or a 1gal water jug for whole foods (makes a great pot for real cheap and just have to add drain holes) if you have one near by. First I add FFOF and fill it about 2/3 the way up and the top it off with MG seed started and flush with water and let drain, after that I put it under my lights for about 30-45 minutes to warm up the soil. After that I make a small area about 1/4-1/3 inch deep for my seed and drop one in then covering and putting a clear cup over and add it to my veg tent. So far I've only had 1 not sprout out of 15 and they all break ground in about 3-4 day 
As far as the problem you are having with the casing not dropping I use a spray bottle and lightly mist the little plant down and then easily start to remove the casing. With the plant having water on it the casing should come off a bit more easy. If you have any skin from the casing left I spray it a little more try to lightly peal it away. 
I'm sure with your grow background you already know all of this but I find this works best for me with Auto's. Hope this helps and good luck


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 10, 2010)

225smokestack said:
			
		

> Thanks db33322!  I appreciate it tons!
> 
> Note:  Started to germ 1 more of each (BK and RRF) 9:45 am - 1/05/10
> 
> ...



I had one auto seed also have casing troubles - she is smaller than the other two and she had a couple of deformed leaves..... but she's gona make it - hoping the same for yours 225. Green Mojo xox
Another Auto Groupie


----------



## 225smokestack (Jan 11, 2010)

Ok, so some more bad news.  Thursday I had to leave for a few days for a wedding out of town.  I ended up turning off the heater in my apartment for some reason, and left.  Well down here in the south, it has been so damn cold as of late.  I come back yesterday afternoon to find that the 2 new seeds I planted in the soil before I left, have yet to pop through the soil.  

Inside the tent, the lowest temp it registered was around 45 degrees, and its highest with the heater off was around 61 degrees.  I assume that due to the cold temps, the germination process was stunned, and they never made it through the soil.  Is it possible that they will still be OK? I personally do not think they will, but I figured I would ask the experts.

So basically, if these don't come through, I will be germing MORE seeds. BLAH!  Did not want to be using all these seeds in this little amount of time, but I gotta do what I gotta do! 

I will edit a little later to add a pic of the 1 BK I still have going.  Hopefully she didn't get too stunned by the cold snap.


----------



## the chef (Jan 11, 2010)

You should be alright when you get things warmed up.


----------



## 225smokestack (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks Chef.  I hope things turn around in the next couple days.

Here is a pic of the 1 BK seedling I have going.  Day 8, a little small, but I think that had to do with super cold temps for 4 days.  She is not as yellow as the pic looks.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 14, 2010)

Checkin' in on the auto babys 225. What's going on? Did the two cold babies make it?


----------



## 225smokestack (Jan 14, 2010)

Was just about to update.  Those 2 frozen girls did not make it.  Just checked, and still nothing.  I searched for the seeds and found them to be dead and shriveled up .  And the 1 BK I have going, is still really small, and not much bigger than the picture previously posted.  I am worried about her.

So, basically what I am saying is that I will be restarting this grow more or less in the next day or two.  Hopefuly no more cold snaps this winter, I have no weddings I need to go to, I will be in school and around to care for my babies.  So this round SHOULD go smoother! 

I will update with the "new" grow details ASAP.  I am not the happiest camper in the world right now, but things can only get better lol.  

I think I will start the seeds in smaller pots, rather then directly into the final large pots.  It seems I have been having trouble during the seedling stage, so maybe the small cups will be easier on them and me for waterings.


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 14, 2010)

sorry my friend all is not lostgreen mojofor the little girl


----------



## 225smokestack (Jan 14, 2010)

Note: Started germinating 2 MORE BK and 2 MORE RRF.  1/14/10 - 5:00 pm

Thanks fruity, I am holding out hope for her, but I dunno.  Don't see her pulling through for me, but thanks for the mojo!  If she does not make it, I will use the gris gris on the next seedlings


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 14, 2010)

nice doing the RRF my self 6 days above dirt


----------



## 225smokestack (Jan 14, 2010)

Notice, not much difference between day 8 and day 11 haha.  Except for a little more yellowing. Blah.


----------



## Locked (Jan 14, 2010)

Maybe a very weak feeding for the lil yellow seedling? When my seedling yellow on me which has not been too often I throw them a very light feeding...very light...I pour a tiny bit of full strength veg nutes into a solo cup and then fill it the rest of the way with ph'd water and then gve that to them...


----------



## 225smokestack (Jan 17, 2010)

Note: 2 BK and 2 RRF all cracked and into soil.  Solo cups.  1/17/10 - 4:30 pm

Well the newly soaked beans have cracked.  I have decided to go the cup/small container route for the seedlings instead out directly into the big pots.  Hopefully this helps a little bit.

BTW, I am using MG Organic Choice along with distilled water, didn't think I ever mentioned that.  Anyway, more pics when things get poppin'... hopefully soon . I also hope to have a little better luck this time.


----------



## db33322 (Jan 17, 2010)

I hate to hear that your having so much trouble getting these to start, I'm sure this time they will work out for you. Here is one of my blue girls she is 26" tall at week 6. I used MG seed started for this one and germed it right into the pot.


----------



## 225smokestack (Jan 20, 2010)

Note: 2 RRF popped through soil.  Day 1 for them.  Still waiting on 2 BK.  1/20/10 - 10:30 am

So I woke up this morning to 2 new seedlings, hopefully ready to start their lives.  I am still waiting on the 2 BK to push through.  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 20, 2010)

green mojo for them smokestack


----------



## Locked (Jan 20, 2010)

THE GREENEST OF MOJO for you smokestack.....exciting times...


----------



## 225smokestack (Jan 22, 2010)

Just a pic of my 2 RRF seedlings.  So far looking green and strong.  Much better than my other seedlings from before.  

One of the BK looks very close to popping through, I am thinking later today or tom, her colors will show.


----------



## Locked (Jan 22, 2010)

Healthy looking seedlings smoke...keep up the fight...


----------



## 225smokestack (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks Hamster.  I will be updating later today.... maybe! But, I just want to say *WHO DAT, WHO DAT, WHO DAT SAY THEY GONNA BEAT THEM SAINTS!!*

GO SAINTS! Let's do this!!!!


----------



## User (Jan 24, 2010)

Go WHO?

:rofl: 

*Purple *and Gold  Mojo.


----------



## 225smokestack (Jan 24, 2010)

HAHA, I love purple and gold... but for LSU only! 

Just got my hands on some Hindu Kush... nice little stone...


----------



## User (Jan 24, 2010)

Tis ok...its the 1st one I'm most excited about.  

Green mojo for the lil babies.


----------



## 225smokestack (Jan 26, 2010)

Sorry, I am just coming down from an exciting weekend in NOLA history.  I never though I would be able to say this but, the Saints are going to Super Bowl! Ahhh!  Surreal...

Just some pics of the seedlings.  Got a little runt BK, hopefully she turns out into something though.


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 26, 2010)

very nice smokestack they seem to be doing good


----------



## sundancer245 (Jan 26, 2010)

way to keep at it brother...green mojo for your babies


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Jan 27, 2010)

*green mojo* for the babies smokestack! i feel you on the trouble getting seeds to sprout and keep growing. besides the 2 i have going, i cant get any other seeds going! itll work out great for both of us in the end.


----------



## 225smokestack (Jan 28, 2010)

wally150 said:
			
		

> *green mojo* for the babies smokestack! i feel you on the trouble getting seeds to sprout and keep growing. besides the 2 i have going, i cant get any other seeds going! itll work out great for both of us in the end.



Thanks buddy! I need it! HAHA, seedlings seem to be the hardest part. 

Note: Transplanted the 2 RRF seedlings into their final pots.  Hopefully they begin to take off now!


----------



## uptosumpn (Jan 31, 2010)

subscribed!


----------



## 225smokestack (Feb 3, 2010)

Sooooo I am pretty sure I have a black thumb...

I have SO much trouble during the seedling stage and I do not know why.  It is killing me.  

Sad thing is, this is what I want to do for a living lol.  Gardening, landscaping, propagating plants, etc

UGGHHH! Will post a pic tomorrow at some point.  The only thing I can think of that I am doing is over-watering, but I don't think that I am.  I don't know, not in a very good mood right now.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 4, 2010)

Oh man sorry things are not going well. 
Cheer up - 225. Let's just dust off and do it again till we get it right. 
xox
OHC


----------



## 225smokestack (Feb 4, 2010)

Yea, one seedling looks like it is starting to come around a bit.  

I think for my next grow, I am gonna stick with some seeds I found in some other batches I have gotten my hands on.  That way I don't kill off a couple hundred dollars worth of seeds.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 4, 2010)

I honestly don't blame you. Auto seeds are so expensive.... that's why I'm gona go with seed breeding next....


----------



## onelove504 (Feb 5, 2010)

I think this is the first time I'm posting.... 
Lookin good... I started my next grow. its 2fem of each: 
ONYX, RRF (russian rocket fuel), and HBD (Himalayan blue diesel)

hit me up if you wanna blaze a trail.


----------

